# $250 spinning wheel for sale



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

From a fiber Yahoo Group:
Wheel is in Wisconsin. This is one of the ladies who ate with us Friday at SHF, from Hello Purl. It is a Norwegian style wheel, single treadle.

The price has been lowered to $250.

On Aug 24, 2013 2:31 PM, "themillergirls82" <[email protected]> wrote:
Beautiful spinning wheel $300 
Wool roving included
I don't know the maker, but the wood is just gorgeous. It spins very smoothly. I'm afraid I am only good at a double treadle and decided to part with it to go towards a spinolution wheel Free shipping on the usa! I will ship out of the USA through ups. Paypal and credit excepted.

Email me for pictures


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

WOW! That is a great deal for someone, Lez!

That looks rather like it was made by the Lamb's folks down in the Ozarks. 

Gone-a-milkin', did they do a Norwegian style wheel. This one look oaky, heavy and a bit Ozarkity!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Any takers yet? I am considering a wheel that I could use to volunteer at living history events. Would this one work? Too big to travel, maybe?

I'm also hesitant about anything different since I'm a new spinner and not to confident, but this sounds like a great deal for someone.


----------

